# Al Qaeda in Iraq threatens attacks in U.S.



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

Al Qaeda in Iraq threatens attacks in U.S.









> WASHINGTON  The militant organization that was once the scourge of the U.S. militarycampaign in Iraq and probably is responsible for more than 100 deaths in the country over the last few days has set its sights on launching attacks in the United States, intelligence officials said.
> 
> Al Qaeda in Iraq released a message this week that threatened to strike at the "heart" of the United States, and several associates of the group have been arrested in the U.S. and Canada in the last two years, said American officials, a sign that the organization has tried to establish a network in North America.
> 
> ...



Al Qaeda in Iraq threatens attacks in U.S. - latimes.com


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey wait a minute!  What about mission accomplished?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Hey wait a minute!  What about mission accomplished?



Guess not.


----------



## zonly1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't believe you source your pathetic news piece on the most pathetic ....janet napo....has fingers deep in all kinds of failures.  Reminds of the gorelick wall as if it was an excuse


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Hey wait a minute!  What about mission accomplished?



Of course it is accomplished!

Was there Al-Q in Iraq PRIOR to US/civilisedcommunity invasion? No. And now it is there!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2012)

And pulling out of Iraq and Afghanistan is an "accomplishment"?


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And pulling out of Iraq and Afghanistan is an "accomplishment"?



Who pulled out of Afghanistan and Iraq?!


----------



## tjvh (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope... The job in Iraq is finished, and the troops need to come home. Move along...No jumping the gun here... Nothing to see here, everyone is safe now... Obama has proclaimed it to be so.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 11, 2012)

Would this be the Al Qaida we support in the Middle East or the ones we're fighting in the War on Terror?


----------



## courseofhistory (Aug 11, 2012)

But we got rid of the evil dictator who kept elements like Al Qaeda stifled and replaced him with a government yet to prove itself and a allowed Al Qaeda to take a foothold in Iraq.  I'd say that's a definite accomplishment, a negative one but an accomplishment nonetheless!


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2012)

mememe said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey wait a minute!  What about mission accomplished?
> ...


Yes


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Are these the same" intelligence " officials  that told us Iraq had WMDs? So we can thank Bush for giving Al-Qaeda the chance to move into Iraq?


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Did Al-Q know about it?


----------



## daveman (Aug 11, 2012)

Leftists need to get some "I Heart Al Qaeda" t-shirts so they don't get bombed.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2012)

mememe said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



My son's unit was the first in.
Ask him.
I know what he told me.


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Your son's unit was the first there... And? Was it met by a banner "Al-Q is here"?

Did your son tell you that "al-Q" is NOT an organisation, but a catch-name for few loosely connected militant Islamic factions? And these factions were kept out of Iraq by Saddam.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2012)

mememe said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Early on, if your brain can recall truth, we uncovered that training camp.
That was his unit that found it.


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



With "al-Q" written all over it, no doubt...

"There is no evidence of formal links between Iraqi ex-leader Saddam Hussein and al-Qaeda leaders prior to the 2003 war, a US Senate report says.
The finding is contained in a 2005 CIA report released by the Senate's Intelligence Committee on Friday.

US President George W Bush has said that the presence of late al-Qaeda leader Abu Musab al-Zarqawi in Iraq before the war was evidence of a link.

Opposition Democrats are accusing the White House of deliberate deception..."
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...l4CACw&usg=AFQjCNHF_5HLToqisHPPzXGe9-C_ydXgOw


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2012)

mememe said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...




Al-Qaida running new terror camp, say Kurds | World news | The Guardian


----------



## mememe (Aug 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



*Kurdish *territory? 
And again, Bush and his "chemical laboratory"...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Saddam Hussein was distrustful of al-Qaeda and viewed Islamic extremists as a threat to his regime, refusing all requests from al-Qaeda to provide material or operational support," it said.
> 
> The Senate report added that the Iraqi regime had repeatedly rejected al-Qaeda requests for meetings.
> 
> It also deals with the role played by inaccurate information supplied by Iraqi opposition groups in the run-up to the war



BBC NEWS | Americas | Saddam 'had no link to al-Qaeda'


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 11, 2012)

hortysir; mememe, _et al,_ 

Prior to, and at the time of the invasion, there was NO al-Qaeda force or activity in Iraq.



hortysir said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

It was the JTJ (Jama'at al-Tawhid wal-Jihad) that was misidentified as al-Qaeda in Iraq.  The JTJ, under the leadership of Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, was so often misidentified as al-Qaeda in Iraq (AQI) and/or al-Qaeda in Mesopotamia (AQM), that in October 2004, that he pledged allegiance to Osama bin Laden (ObL) and al-Qaeda.  It was an unintended consequence of a wish fulfilled.  But of the original al-Qaeda, there were no real organized effort in Iraq.

The Iraq campaign was riddled with inaccuracies, propaganda, misfeasance, malfeasance and nonfeasance.  Everywhere we looked, then as now, we see some evil that we tag as terrorism.  We focused on and exaggerated the threat so much that we saw them everywhere - Iraq was guilty by association.  But the association wasn't real; any more than there were thousands and thousands of tons of WMD (NBC).  But these thoughts were so ingrained into the scenario prior to the war, that much of the American Public believes it still today.   

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## tjvh (Aug 11, 2012)

Buh...Buh...But... According to Liberals, there is no Al Qaeda in Iraq.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 11, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Buh...Buh...But... According to Liberals, there is no Al Qaeda in Iraq.



not before Dumbya.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2012)

RoccoR said:


> hortysir; mememe, _et al,_
> 
> Prior to, and at the time of the invasion, there was NO al-Qaeda force or activity in Iraq.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.

However, with all due respect;
poe-tay-toe....... pah-tah-toe


----------



## Indofred (Aug 12, 2012)

Let me get this right.
There are moans because someone thinks a group in a country US hawks are itching to invade, wants to attack the US.

Drrr  - what do you expect, a fucking Christmas card?


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 12, 2012)

More proof of the success of 'W' and the associated policy.


----------



## AnonymousIV (Aug 12, 2012)

Al-Qaeda and the Taliban ~ Since 1983 it seems they grew larger, and were hell bent on striking at the US.  Kinda like a person hell bent to commit suicide, there's no stopping him, and no turning him back.  It was inevitable.  We had a 10- year war because that's the limit with the US.  Does our exiting the arena at this critical point make us safe?  Will they not start some kind of individual war, whereby American's are targeted in the mainland?  I don't know anybody's guess....


----------

